

50 Cent Party (price of Chinese pro-government blogger) - georgecmu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party

======
rikacomet
Nothing new, something similar exist in India currently, which was probably
formed after the last general elections, who created it, is not clear, but it
is working against the government though. The nature of the comments state
that it is not hired by any international organisation, thus raising fingers
on the opposition party BJP.

